

High Hopes for OnePlus’s Low-Price Phone - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/09/technology/personaltech/oneplus-one-review-high-hopes-for-low-price-phone.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpSectionSum&module=pocket-region&region=pocket-region&WT.nav=pocket-region

======
mojowaffles
I have one of these and by god it is brilliant.

